# Dredgers



## KEITH SEVILLE

Not Sure If This Message Is Available For The Members To Reply To.
As I Am A New Member Here It Is Again:-

Would Be Grateful If Somebody Could Help Me With A Grab Dredger
W.d.54. In Her Early Career She Worked For The Mersey Docks And
Harbour Company.
I Would Like To Know When The Westminster Dredging Company
Bought Her And When She Was Sold For Scrap.
Also Where She Was Scrapped.

Thanks And Regards
Keith


----------



## non descript

Keith, a warm welcome to the site. I'm sure you will find the good ship SN well fitted and well crewed, with someone able to assist you in your search now that you have come aboard. Bon Voyage


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

I Know Its Been A Few Months But Thanks For The Warm Welcome.
Nobody Seems To Have Any Info On The Fate Of The W.d.54 Sadly.
She Was A Regular Vessel On The Mersey During The Seventies As A Grab Hopper Dredger And Earlier As A Hopper Barge Serving A Number Of Bucket Dredgers Europa And Amerika To Be Precise.

Best Wishes
Keith


----------



## R58484956

A belated welcome to you Keith, not often this site does not come up with the answers it looks as though you have caught the site out.


----------



## graham

Hi keith i was on the hopper wd 53 in 1952 out of swansea i have had no joy in my search for photos or information keep trying graham


----------



## Ian

(Pint) (Applause) (Thumb) Hi Keith,
It could not be W.D. Africa could it? Welcome aboard this fine vessel, you will love it, Cheers bill


----------



## Henry Kimber

Hi keith I was on the W.D. Seven Seas dreadging in fremantle harbour we also had a trailer suction dredge W.D. 53 I think she had been converted not built as such hope this might help you Henry K.


----------



## dom

*dom*

think there was a W.D.did walsh bay in Sydney about76/77?,might ask John Briggs?


----------



## exsailor

Looks like there may have been two WD54's.
See http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=9922
and also id number 9923


----------



## graham

I was on a hopper wd53 in 1952 out of swansea west minster dredgind may be she was converted henry do you have a photo regards graham


----------



## tell

I was an AB on a hopper belonging to Liverpool corporation, she was called the SHB DELTA she was sold to Westminster in the fifties I often wonder what happened to her


----------



## Henry Kimber

graham said:


> I was on a hopper wd53 in 1952 out of swansea west minster dredgind may be she was converted henry do you have a photo regards graham


Hi Graham sorry to have taken so long to repley but have been away I do not have photo but will check around regards henry


----------



## Allan Wareing

*Dredger Irk*

Is it my imagination but did I see a few days ago a post here from someone wanting a photo of the Manchester Ship Canal Company Dredger Irk.
I made an attempt to respond but received a message saying it could not be delivered.
For information I actually served as a deck boy on her in 1937
Allan Wareing


----------



## davboaty

I WORKED ON THE BLYTH HARBOUR SUCTION DREDGER CROFTON, IN THE LATE 90s SHE WAS SOLD TO WYR WASTE MANERGMENT FLETWOOD,THEY SOLD HER ON, DOSE ANYBODDY NO WEAR TO

DAVEBOATY


----------



## danube4

*Dredger WD54*

Hi, Did WD54 look anthing like this, Mersey 26 & 27.
Cant remember where i got pic from. Am trying to remember, and will give credit when i do.
Barney.


----------



## ruud

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Not Sure If This Message Is Available For The Members To Reply To.
> As I Am A New Member Here It Is Again:-
> 
> Would Be Grateful If Somebody Could Help Me With A Grab Dredger
> W.d.54. In Her Early Career She Worked For The Mersey Docks And
> Harbour Company.
> I Would Like To Know When The Westminster Dredging Company
> Bought Her And When She Was Sold For Scrap.
> Also Where She Was Scrapped.
> 
> Thanks And Regards
> Keith


Ahoy Keith,
Must have been this one?


----------



## Keith Adams

The picture shown is of a hopper... have to look uo some old notes but I think
there is a Builders` model of MDHB Grab Dredger No. 54 in the Maritime 
Museum at Oxnard, California (Port Hueneme) of all places! North of LA..
I am sure MDHB will supply data on all their fleet. Westminster Dredging
managed ( over the course of 20 years ) managed to denude the once sandy beaches of Wallasey/New Brighton after the war. Regards, Snowy.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Very Much Ruud For The Photo Of The W.d.54.
It Brings Back Some Pleasant Memories.
I Think This Picture Of Her Was Taken Off Eastham On The
River Mersey Judging By The Background.
Do You Know When It Was Taken, Would Be Interested?
Somebody In Westminster Dredging Thinks She Was Scrapped In
The Seventies.
Thats All I Have To Go On.

Best Wishes
Keith


----------



## fathom

My Father - Paddy O'Hanlon was captain on The Westminster Dredging Company ''FAIRWAY'' Do You Have Any Recall Of Him-or Do You Know The Ship At All?? 

Best Wishes

E O'Hanlon


----------



## flijm

Keith,

actually there have been 2 vessels called "W.D.54"

both were grab hopper dredges, built at Simons Renfrew in 1937.

dimensions 68,6 x 66,8 x 11,6 x 5,5 x 4,4 mtrs.

Yardnr 712, ID nr. 1164334
built as "No.24 Grab", for Mersey Docks
1947 renamed "Mersey No.24"
1957 sold to James Dredging / Boskalis as "W.D.54"
1959 broken up at Birkenhead.

Yardnr. 713, ID/IMO nr 5384190
built as "No.25 Grab", for Mersey Docks
1947 renamed "Mersey No.25"
1961 sold to James Dredging / Boskalis as "W.D.54" (so after scrapping earlier vessel)
1977 broken up, UK

Hoping this info will suit you,

Frans Lijmbach


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for the info Frans.
The vessel I was interested in was the second one and you have pieced
together the jigsaw.

Regards
Keith


----------



## jim heslop

Hendry
I was interested in the dredger W D Seven Seas I was one of the crew that delivered her from Rotterdam to Gladstone Aust in the 60`s


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Jim

If you try Miramar Ship Index you will find a lot of info about the W.D.Seven Seas - she was broken up at Vigo in I986 along with the W.D.Mersey.
Both vessels worked on the Mersey at some time but during the early sixties the W.D.Mersey was chartered by the Mersey Docks + Harbour Company to keep the channels clear.
Would be interested to know if you served on any of the other vessels owned by Westminster Dredging as I have been interested in their vessels for many years.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Butters

I am alsotrying to locate a photo of the W.D.ATLAS circa 1930-60's as one of my Stevedoring staff was on her voyage when she sailed from the Mersey to Whyalla South Australia in 1963-64 a trip that was fraught with problems and took 133 days via the Suez with stops for repairs etc., including being towed in to Lisbon in the early stages . The first stop for repairs being Wallesey as she steamed down the Mersey. 
She was finally lost on the Australian Coast en route to NZ.
I would appreciate any help on this .

Thanks.
Butters
(Lindsay Butterfield)


----------



## danube4

H.M.S.Vendetta and WD Atlas

On Friday evening 20 May 1966 , VENDETTA was exercising in the Botany Bay 
area when a signal was received indicating that the dredge, WD ATLAS, was in difficulties in gale force conditions south of Jervis Bay . VENDETTA responded to the signal and battled her way through the mountainous seas to the search area. As the ship steamed towards the dredge, rising seas and high winds made conditions extremely difficult in her boiler rooms. During the early hours of Saturday 21 May, the ship was struck by a huge wave, and sea water poured into "B" Boiler Room and Engine Room, resulting in flooded bilges, damage, and power failure. In addition, the weather conditions made it impossible to relieve the watchkeepers in the boiler room for some time.
Helicopters from the RAN air station, HMAS ALBATROSS, rescued four exhausted survivors, whilst VENDETTA carried on searching until late in the weekend, when all hope of finding further survivors had evaporated. The ship did, however, recover four bodies from the sea.
Following the mercy dash, the Naval Board approved the immediate promotion of Leading Engineer Mechanic WJ Robinson to Acting Petty Officer, as a result of his presence of mind and devotion to duty under arduous cir***stances whilst in charge of VENDETTA's "B" Boiler Room.

Barney.


----------



## archway

Fathom, I new your father well being a captain of the WD fairway at the same time, working one week on one week off we used to relieve one another we also worked other Westminster ships together. There was also a Matt O Hanlon who I think was related to your father. You may know Jack Lagan who was another captain at that time. Yours Archway


----------



## hughesy

*pen avon or pen stord*

Anybody got any photos of the Pen Avon or the Pen Stord (think thats the right spelling)

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## stockie

Hi,
I also worked on both of those dredgers,as a deckhand between 1968-1987,
stockie.


----------



## seagull

i worked on richard ables dredger lunesdale anyone know of her love to see some photos of thier dredgers and carriers can anyone help


----------



## ROBERT GIBSON

The WD Clyde & WD Tyne (I think that were their names) were laid up on the Tees at Haverton Hill durong the 90's. They are now berthed with the American "ghost ships" at Able Uk yard at Seal Sands Hartlepool awaiting scrapping.

Regards
Bob


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Bob

Westminster Dredging sold them to Ables at Hartlepool in 1999.
As you say they are alongside awaiting scrapping.
Just waiting now to see when Ables commence the breaking programme.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Footitt's Folly

Does anyone remember dredging Gladstone Lees in Central Queensland at the begining of the 1980's? This was a very large job and entailed at its peak 3 cutter suction dredgers. I have photos of the ship I was on which I dig out and put on this site in the next few days. I just need to get time to scan them in.


----------



## peavey54

With regard to your post about dredging in Queensland in the 80's. 

In 2001 I was on a dredger called WD Resolution. She was about 5500t and was a big solid ship. 

Registered in London I think she spent most of her time in Australia although I was on her in Forteleza, NE Brazil for 2 months on a beach replenishment job.


It was a real multi-national set-up with Dutch, Poles, Brazilians, Philipinos, Lithuanians, 2 Aussies and 1 Brit, me. The atmoshere was good on the ship and the job and location very good.
They don't come up like that too often!
Do you have any past knowledge of her, Footitt's Folly? 

I'll post a couple of pictures of her when I can dig them out and scan them in, this being in the dark old days before digital photography.One of the Aussies was the ship's leccy Jim, (forgot surname) who was from Queensland.

I believe she went under the Brazilian flag not too long after 2001. Does anyone else remember her?


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Peavey

Good to hear about your exploits on the Resolution.
Herewith some info about her which I am sure you'll find interesting:-

W.D.A.RESOLUTION - Built 1972 - New South Wales - Australia
Gross Tonnage:5427 Deadweight:12370 LOA:116.5 Metres Beam:18.1 Metres.
She was renamed W.H.RESOLUTION IN 1974. 
Sold in 2004 to Baranquilla Sociedad Colombia and renamed La Arenosa.
Manager & Owner: Baranquilla Sociedad, Calle 1A y carrera 38, Barranquilla, Colombia.
Still in service.

Regards
Keith


----------



## sidsal

Blimey - what a world is this dredging world !
Some years ago I was co-pilot in a Manchester air-taxi and we used to fly to Liverpool and pick up some chaps employed by Westminster Dredging and then call at Southampton for a couple more and then go on to Brest where they were dredging an oil berth, I believe.
One of the chaps , on finding I had a Mate's FG ticket suggested I applied to them for a job. He said they needed chaps for Tierra del Fuego !!
I declined, needless to say !


----------



## Footitt's Folly

peavey54 said:


> With regard to your post about dredging in Queensland in the 80's.
> 
> In 2001 I was on a dredger called WD Resolution. She was about 5500t and was a big solid ship.
> 
> Registered in London I think she spent most of her time in Australia although I was on her in Forteleza, NE Brazil for 2 months on a beach replenishment job.
> 
> 
> It was a real multi-national set-up with Dutch, Poles, Brazilians, Philipinos, Lithuanians, 2 Aussies and 1 Brit, me. The atmoshere was good on the ship and the job and location very good.
> They don't come up like that too often!
> Do you have any past knowledge of her, Footitt's Folly?
> 
> I'll post a couple of pictures of her when I can dig them out and scan them in, this being in the dark old days before digital photography.One of the Aussies was the ship's leccy Jim, (forgot surname) who was from Queensland.
> 
> I believe she went under the Brazilian flag not too long after 2001. Does anyone else remember her?


To: Peavey54: I have a picture of this vessel too. I was never on it but it worked along side the AD Geopotes 1 in Gladstone Queensland.


----------



## JonHare

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Bob
> 
> Westminster Dredging sold them to Ables at Hartlepool in 1999.
> As you say they are alongside awaiting scrapping.
> Just waiting now to see when Ables commence the breaking programme.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Scrapping of the MARAD ships berthed next to these two has commenced, the back of one of these MARAD ships has totally gone. So I can't see it being long before they are cut. I'd of thought before the year is out these will have gone.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for the information Jon, if any photos of them being scrapped are available, would be grateful if you can put on the site.

Regards
Keith


----------



## chadburn

JonHare said:


> Scrapping of the MARAD ships berthed next to these two has commenced, the back of one of these MARAD ships has totally gone. So I can't see it being long before they are cut. I'd of thought before the year is out these will have gone.


Jon, I can only see from the main road, do you know as to whether the dock has been drained it doesn't look like it yet to me by the way the ships are sitting.

Keith, not 100% sure but I think the two part complete, nearly new double hulled Oiler's which Able were after from James River were called the "Benjamin Isherwood" & ""Henry Eckford". My understanding was that he was going to complete them and then flog them to the MOD(Navy)=RFA?. what has happened to that part of Able's "deal" I have nol idea


----------



## JonHare

The dock has been totally drained and cutting has begun. I have just come back from the Yard (well the road outside). I was going to try the footpath that runs by the side of the yard to see what views were like. But the light was starting to go quick, so will try another day for the footpath. Will have the pics up shortly.


----------



## JonHare

Here are some pics from earlier this afternoon just before sunset.

Ship scrapping has commenced finally at the Able UK TERRC facility. This is the rear end of the Caloosahatchee which is dissapearing.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106561069/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106561063/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106561075/ (WD Clyde can just be seen by the side of the Caloosahtchee)

A shot of the sheer scale of the projects at TERRC can easily be seen in this image of ships and oil rig jackets.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106561081/ 

Compass Island
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106646185/

Canopus & Clemenceau
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106646201/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106646175/ 

It has taken along time getting to this stage where ships are finally able to be scrapped at TERRC. I just hope that operations can run smoothly and swiftly without any more hinderance. 
And hope to see some very fine stunning vessels entering TERRC over the years. Can we bring in some of the USN Super Carriers that are due for scrapping over the next couple of years please, would make the Clemenceau look like a fishing vessel in terms of size. lol


----------



## chadburn

Good set of photo's Jon, since I changed to Vista recently I am having problems downloading my own photo's. Most probably the local protest group's have something else to think about now that they are going to get a new nuclear Plant on their doorstep!!


----------



## howard james

Henry Kimber said:


> Hi keith I was on the W.D. Seven Seas dreadging in fremantle harbour we also had a trailer suction dredge W.D. 53 I think she had been converted not built as such hope this might help you Henry K.


Hi Keith i flew out to join the WD Endevour Nov 78 to Sharjah UAR there was an Australian crew that paid off her and went home we took her to Sunderland UK dredging there for a month just wondering if you have any photos of her if you know of the Endevour 
Cheers


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Howard

I haven't any of Endeavour sadly.

Rgds


----------

